# Do you want to visit "la France" ? Any questions about France ?



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks, Music!



musiccity said:


> *THE OFFICIAL FRANCE TRAVEL THREAD*
> 
> Planning on travelling to France? Ask all travel related questions here and France based forumers and other knowledgeable forumers can answer.
> 
> ...



more...




musiccity said:


> *The True Heart of French Seaside Chic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd love to visit France some day. I love beautiful architecture and castles.


----------



## abhijeetm29 (Mar 25, 2010)

I visited Paris 5.5 years ago. I'd like to visit again to travel in French trains.


----------



## scorpio1211 (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh yeah, my ex told me a lot of beautiful things in France. And French guys are just really romantic. I love your language too


----------



## UncleScrooge (Nov 29, 2009)

abhijeetm29 said:


> I visited Paris 5.5 years ago. I'd like to visit again to travel in French trains.


Hopefully not with an AK47.


----------



## abhijeetm29 (Mar 25, 2010)

UncleScrooge said:


> Hopefully not with an AK47.


Ak47? Where does that come from?


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

abhijeetm29 said:


> Ak47? Where does that come from?



Russia.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

I already visited it. It's on my plans to come back one day.


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Marbur66 said:


> Russia.


Russia doesn't make those anymore. It makes these:


----------



## UncleScrooge (Nov 29, 2009)

^^ Are those sold to private households as well or are they only for the military?


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

UncleScrooge said:


> ^^ Are those sold to private households as well or are they only for the military?


There's a law in Russia that forbids the sale of military-adopted firearms to civilians. IMO that's better than buying an exact look-alike that wasn't made up to military standards (which is the case with most AR15 knock-offs).


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

I went to Boulogne-sur-mer on 21st June 2012 on a class trip. I liked the place.


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

scorpio1211 said:


> Oh yeah, my ex told me a lot of beautiful things in France. And French guys are just really romantic. I love your language too


That's a hoax. 7rani is not romantic.


----------



## scorpio1211 (Mar 17, 2015)

[Prinny Man] said:


> That's a hoax. 7rani is not romantic.


Romantic, but also a quick changer.


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

[Prinny Man] said:


> That's a hoax. 7rani is not romantic.


Don't bash me ... I am such a romantic and tender creature.


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

scorpio1211 said:


> Romantic, but also a quick changer.


Hein ? Wuut ? :troll:

:angel:


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

UncleScrooge said:


> Hopefully not with an AK47.


Is that what you think about France ? :shifty:

Thanks to this spanish terrorist (He's not french). hno:


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

UncleScrooge said:


> ^^ Are those sold to private households as well or are they only for the military?


In France, no (Fortunately).


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Déjà visité so many times before! :|


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

7rani said:


> Don't bash me ... I am such a romantic and tender creature.


You got that from your Moroccan-self, don't worry ! :lol:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm visiting next August. It will be my first time there since 2013, I hope the country hasn't gone too far downhill since then.


----------



## scorpio1211 (Mar 17, 2015)

7rani said:


> Hein ? Wuut ? :troll:
> 
> :angel:


Never mind, I talked in general, not you, I'm sorry :lol:
But yes, in my country, you're famous for being falling in love easily and losing it quickly. And no one can beat you when it comes to romance.


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Marbur66 said:


> I'd love to visit France some day. I love beautiful *architecture* and castles.


Wich architecture style you like the most ? (sounds a little bit as a strange question  )

If you like Roman architecture, then the South (especially South-West) of France must be your paradise. Example of some cities/villages:

Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux:

Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, France by Bob Radlinski, sur Flickr


Gordes:

Gordes 08.10.2015 by Alexandra, sur Flickr

Cantobre:

Cantobre by johan-photographe.com, sur Flickr

Rocamadour:

25032012-25032012-IMG_0188 by Philippe Garrigue, sur Flickr

And of course, the biggest city (my city :bowtie:
Toulouse:









by: Patrice Nin

Same goes for casltes.


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

CasaMor said:


> Déjà visité so many times before! :|


Beyond Paris ?


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

[Prinny Man] said:


> You got that from your Moroccan-self, don't worry ! :lol:


Moroccan are romantic as well. I am a double romantic man.


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

scorpio1211 said:


> Never mind, I talked in general, not you, I'm sorry :lol:
> But yes, in my country, you're famous for being falling in love easily and losing it quickly. And no one can beat you when it comes to romance.


Oh, too much sweetness coming from a a sweet and romantic girl.


----------



## scorpio1211 (Mar 17, 2015)

7rani said:


> Oh, too much sweetness coming from a a sweet and romantic girl.


What? It sounds sweet instead of bitter?


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

abhijeetm29 said:


> I visited Paris 5.5 years ago. I'd like to visit again to travel in French trains.


Well, french trains are one of the best in the world, when all goes as we wish. Unfortunately, it's not always the case, with the poor service of SNCF.


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

scorpio1211 said:


> What? It sounds sweet instead of bitter?


Why would it sound bitter ? :dunno:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

7rani said:


> Beyond Paris ?


Grenoble and Lyon + driving from Paris to Bruxelles twice.


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

CasaMor said:


> *Grenoble* and Lyon + driving from Paris to Bruxelles twice.


Ok. Have you been there to visit rif ? :troll:

Look at photos I posted above. The South has the real french beauty. :yes:


----------



## scorpio1211 (Mar 17, 2015)

7rani said:


> Why would it sound bitter ? :dunno:


Because it's def not good to be a quick changer hno:
My ex is French so I tried to learn more about French people. You're not really punctual, are you  And your language is so beautiful to hear, just can't get enough of it. You're also super super romantic when you love cooking for your gf, and enjoy it with candles, champaigne and music. But your affection goes away pretty fast.


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

scorpio1211 said:


> Because it's def not good to be a quick changer hno:


I was only telling you that your words are sweet. :yes:



scorpio1211 said:


> My ex is French so I tried to learn more about French people. You're not really punctual, are you  And your language is so beautiful to hear, just can't get enough of it. You're also super super romantic when you love cooking for your gf, and enjoy it with candles, champaigne and music. *But your affection goes away pretty fast.*


It depends on which man/woman. Personnaly, I can't never forget a girl a loved. Your statement doesn't work in my case.


----------



## scorpio1211 (Mar 17, 2015)

I know I know, it all depends on individuals, like many say Vietnamese girls are only looking for money, we are dishonest, but I don't think I'm. So don't take what I said seriously.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Some pics from our last trip to France.


2013-04-04-0548.jpg by Mjones56, on Flickr


2013-04-04-0542.jpg by Mjones56, on Flickr


2013-04-11-0644.jpg by Mjones56, on Flickr


2013-04-11-0642.jpg by Mjones56, on Flickr


20130408142828.jpg by Mjones56, on Flickr


2013-04-01-0502.jpg by Mjones56, on Flickr


2013-04-10-0635.jpg by Mjones56, on Flickr


2013-04-10-0633.jpg by Mjones56, on Flickr


2013-04-10-0632.jpg by Mjones56, on Flickr


2013-04-10-0639.jpg by Mjones56, on Flickr


2013-04-09-0629.jpg by Mjones56, on Flickr


2013-04-09-0615.jpg by Mjones56, on Flickr


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

scorpio1211 said:


> I know I know, it all depends on individuals, like many say *Vietnamese girls are only looking for money*, we are dishonest, but I don't think I'm. So don't take what I said seriously.


Legend taught to every man on this planet says that all girls on this planet are only looking for money. :troll:


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Do many French feel a special kinship to any other country or ethnic groups?

For example many Russians feel a special link with Belarus and Serbia (religion, language, etc), or Turks with Azeris, etc.


----------



## Karate_Kev (Oct 1, 2002)

I've been to pretty much all parts of France, although some parts not in great detail. I think my favourite region is Cote d'azur, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> Do many French feel a special kinship to any other country or ethnic groups?
> 
> For example many Russians feel a special link with Belarus and Serbia (religion, language, etc), or Turks with Azeris, etc.


As France has borders with many countries, it depends on which region. People in Nord Pas de Calais feel close to Belgian, in Roussillon they feel close to Catalans ... Many christians (if not the majority) feel close to Italy (Parcdesprinces can tell you more about this, as he's a Christian), people in Alsace & Lorraine close to Germans ... No one feel close to British troll: but true). The kingdom of Normandie was in long war against British ... In Britanny, people are nostalgic for their Celtic kingdom.

As a whole country, I think France is closer to Italy (even if they tried to invade us during the WW2 :lol: )


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

I stayed in France (just outside of Beauvais in a little village called Bailleul-sur-Therain) for foreign exchange back in high school, but was close enough to Paris to go on weekends. Lovely country and lovely people!

I also really loved Provence and the Côte-d'Azur, although it seems like a completely different country than the north.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Which French city over 100 000 people have coldest and longest winters?

Is cost of life much lower in French oversea areas? (Areas outside of Europe but belongs to France).


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> Do many French feel a special kinship to any other country or ethnic groups?
> 
> For example many Russians feel a special link with Belarus and Serbia (religion, language, etc), or Turks with Azeris, etc.


As a whole the francophone bits of Europe in Switzerland and Belgium (moreso Belgium), you can even include Quebec. For the rest of Europe IMO 7rani is right, with Italy possibly standing out after the Francophone neighbors. Beyond that, many people here have ties to other places due to being of immigrant background, Portugal for example, to having family there or because they were born in former colonies. France has historical links with North African countries not only because of the old immigration, but also because the former European settlers relocated in France in the 60's. 

Sadly this is not an equal-to-equal relationship (France was the backbone of the Tunisian dictatorship for example while the reverse is not thinkable), but it is definitely there. A bit like the US with Mexico maybe.


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Is it true France is turning into Saudi Francia?

[/Tande]


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

eklips said:


> France was the backbone of the Tunisian dictatorship for example while the reverse is not thinkable


Don't be so sure about that

[/El Greco]


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad (Oct 17, 2010)

El Greco secretly loves France, just look at his fantastic paris photo thread :shocked: He just has a _very_ convoluted way of showing his affection..


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

AmoreUrbs said:


> Is it true France is turning into Saudi Francia?
> 
> [/Tande]


Yes


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

apinamies said:


> Which French city over 100 000 people have coldest and longest winters?.


Grenoble?


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn you 7rani, you got them all into thinking that you actually are... Ahem... Anyway. Never mind. :rofl:


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Jonesy55 said:


> Grenoble?


Also Besançon ...


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

I've been to France several times. But only on the Route de Soleil driving to Spain and Italy. I only visited Paris one time and Disneyland in 1995 with school. So in my opinion I never saw the real France. I know France has a lot to offer.


----------



## dydyusa (Jun 22, 2009)

apinamies said:


> Which French city over 100 000 people have coldest and longest winters?
> 
> Is cost of life much lower in French oversea areas? (Areas outside of Europe but belongs to France).


Not at all !!! Life is very expensive in french oversea territories especially in Tahiti, St Barth, St Martin...


----------



## rayvs99 (Jan 3, 2014)

been there few times.I would go back again ..French guys are hot with all that sexy language. food was delicious


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

rayvs99 said:


> been there few times.I would go back again ..French guys are hot with all that sexy language. food was delicious


Your post made me hot and delicious


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Mr_Dru said:


> I've been to France several times. But only on the Route de Soleil driving to Spain and Italy. I only visited Paris one time and Disneyland in 1995 with school. So in my opinion I never saw the real France. I know France has a lot to offer.


Most people who never visited France know only Paris. In fact, you will be surprized by other regions, and probably they will make you forget about how Paris looks.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

7rani said:


> Your post made me hot and delicious


rayvs99 is a guy, just saying...


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

eklips said:


> rayvs99 is a guy, just saying...


:shifty: :shifty:


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

What did you expect, that's SSC


----------



## Ighil (Feb 10, 2015)

I was there last year (June). First Lille then Paris but it wasn't continuous and max 4 days.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, la France! Here some moments in Paris :troll:

- When I felt the good smell coming from the nearby bread shop, after leaving the hotel every morning!
- When I and my friends have started running through the Louvre just for to relive a scene from the movie "The Dreamers" 
- When I was visiting the Galerie Lafayette, I tried expensive clothes, and the shop assistant was angry with me, because I was interested in buying nothing
- When one day, I was hungry before the lunch, and I bought a slice of pizza in a kiosk: the seller said me "12 euro, please!", I replied "Oh, Cazzo!" ("Holy Fuc*!") in his face
- When we have done the conga on the bateau-mouche in late evening! 
- When I was speaking with my friend and I've not seen him near to me a second later: he fell from the Montmartre steps. I laughed continuously for at least half hour with the tears in my eyes
- When on the Champs-Elysees, we had lost our friend. She doesn't responded to our phone calls, so other friends had dramatically thought she was raped or something like that. Later, she was out from the Sephora store, and she justified her absence saying us: "I had to buy this new eyeliner. I couldn't remain without". Later, we had a hard discussion! :lol: 
- When the girls have bought the vodka and have done a night party, showing their boobs along the Seine hno:
- When we were in Versailles, I had the great idea to rent an electric car: it has been a "death experience" :nuts:
- When I seen the panorama from the Eiffel Tower, I was so excited. Same for Arc de Triomphe and when I seen the sarcophagus of Napoleon
- When we went in a mini-market managed by guys, and I confessed to my friend that I was attracted by one of them. In few time, my friend said to the guy "Would you like do money in change of sex with him?". So I replied to my friend: "Shut up, stupid! Buy a broomstick and put it in your asshol*". While I was saying this, other Italians tourists were behind us :lol:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Do you want to visit &quot;la France&quot; ? Any questions about France ?*



Avemano said:


> There are 3 networks of education in Breton: Diwan schools (Breton-only, free secular associative schools, same programs as classical schools), Dihun Breizh (network of bilingual classes in catholic schools) and Div Yezh (network of bilingual classes in public schools).
> In 2014 in Brittany, 15,840 students from maternelle to lycée were studying Breton in Breton-only classes (Diwan) or bilingual classes in classical schools (Dihun and Div Yezh). This number is constantly rising but it is not booming though.
> Similar networks exist for basque, catalan and occitan, but they don't have as much students.
> 
> ...



Interesting information, thanks! Do you speak Breton yourself? Also is there a strong regional identity and/or separatist movement in Brittany?


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

musiccity said:


> Interesting information, thanks! Do you speak Breton yourself? Also is there a strong regional identity and/or separatist movement in Brittany?


I speak only a few words, I don't know the grammar but I have some vocabulary, mostly thanks to Breton songs. ^^
And I think my case is related with the regional identity. There is no separatist movement in Brittany (unlike Corsica or New Caledonia) and even autonomist movements are weak, we had independantist armed groups in the 1980s but nothing today. But there is a strong cultural identity. 

Because of the acculturation policy that French state led in the 19th and 20th century in Brittany after the Revolution (punish pupils speaking Breton at school with French-speaking only teachers, harass preachers doing the mass in Breton, deporting artists, religious people and local politicians, using Breton sailors in French navy as hostages as a mean of preassure on their families by starving them in camps ...), the regional identity was weak during the 20th century but a revival of Breton culture occured during the last decades (fest noz, music, festivals celebrating Breton culture like Festival Interceltique de Lorient, regional tv channels in Breton, birth of Diwan schools in the 1970s, revival of Breton cuisine ...).

Today, the regional identity is seen by people as a cultural boon while local politicians and entreprises see it more as an advantage for the brand image of the region-made products ('Produit en Bretagne' label). Many brands use the regional flag (Gwenn ha Du, my avatar) to sell their products, mostly in agribusiness and textile. 


However, parisian politicians always talk about the diversity of the "terroirs" and the pride of our regional cultures, but in fact French Paris-based state is still as reluctant at a cultural decentralization as it is for a political decentralization. Marine Le Pen (Front National) wants to end bilingual pannels in Brittany ; Jean-Marc Ayrault (socialist Prime Minister at the beginning of Flanby's mandate) was the mayor of Nantes (one of the historical capitals of Brittany) and he spent his time removing all Breton culture signs in the city ; the socialist government ended the learning in European classes (French-German/English/Spanish...) where students had more classes in the foreign language ; a few days ago, French Senate rejected a law for the recognition of regional languages (France still refuses to sign the European Charter for regional and minority languages) ...

I wish we live under Spanish rule where regional identities are respected and promoted thanks to decencentralization. Cultures in Euskadi and Catalunya would not be so vibrant if they were under French rule. We are still forced to see the French culture as a single block and of course only represented by Paris. That leads to aberrations like the language policy in education at Mayotte.


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Kenavo :runaway:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Do you want to visit &quot;la France&quot; ? Any questions about France ?*

Interested stuff! I've always been interested in minority cultures and languages. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

7rani said:


> You should also try "La Province". But for a first visit, most people go to Paris. :lol:


I would actually want to skip Paris for the most part. I have heard nothing but stories of disappointment coming from people who have been there. No doubt that it's a spectacular city (and people's high expectations probably play a role too), but I am not up for getting stuck in tourist traps and paying a fortune for everything. Also, I heard the lines for attractions like the Louvre are completely ridiculous.


----------



## rayvs99 (Jan 3, 2014)

^^^, you sound like an old man complaing..


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Marbur66 said:


> I would actually want to skip Paris for the most part. I have heard nothing but stories of disappointment coming from people who have been there. No doubt that it's a spectacular city (and people's high expectations probably play a role too), but I am not up for getting stuck in tourist traps and paying a fortune for everything. Also, I heard the lines for attractions like the Louvre are completely ridiculous.


It's actually not so bad. As for tourist traps, it's more the ambiance of the city that is worth soaking up rather than the "traps". I mean, seeing the Eiffel Tower is free, Notre Dame is free, Montmartre is free (Sacre Coeur). 

No, atmosphere and feeling of the city is something that you just cannot buy, and Paris is well worth its weight in gold for that. I didn't spend so much in Paris at all. My wife, myself, her cousin and her Aunt all rented an apartment near Place de la Nation, and it was super cheap considering we had a top floor apartment (see my Paris thread in my sig for location). Then I barely paid any admission fees and still managed to get and have a fantastic time for 7 days.


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

musiccity said:


> Interested stuff! I've always been interested in minority cultures and languages. Thanks again for the info!


You're welcome :hug: 
But France is not the best country to fulfill your interest, "la culture française/parisienne" is too invasive and French policies since the Revolution are not nothing to be proud of ^^ 
The Ancien Régime was way more respectful.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Living only 100 km away from the border it is impossible for me not to have visited _La France_. Last summer I went to Bordeaux, and I liked it. There's much to see outside Paris.


----------



## -:UberMann:- (Dec 9, 2009)

I have been to Paris and Cannes. Maybe it's my predilection to museums but if I returned to France, I would give all priority to Paris.



Marbur66 said:


> I would actually want to skip Paris for the most part. I have heard nothing but stories of disappointment coming from people who have been there. No doubt that it's a spectacular city (and people's high expectations probably play a role too), but I am not up for getting stuck in tourist traps and paying a fortune for everything. Also, I heard the lines for attractions like the Louvre are completely ridiculous.


I was nerdy enough to had quite a lot of extensive knowledge onto what to find. Paris didn't disappoint me in any way. I can't wait to return.
I also went during off-season and didn't wait in a queue in Louvre. Also went to other not-so visited but still awesome museums like musée de l'Air or musée de l'Armée.


----------



## Raffo (Feb 11, 2010)

I lived there. Breathtaking country, I miss Lyon.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Why French cities outside of Paris are auto-centric?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, they are and yet they're not. French cities are very compact in the centre, but have sprawling suburbs. They're like the UK, but with a bigger central core in many ways.

They have invested more heavily in things like light rail for the second tier cities more than other European nations. In a lot of countries, it would be inconceivable for a city like Rennes to have a metro in most cities, let alone a metro with two lines (second one opening fairly soon in 2019).


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Marbur66 said:


> I would actually want to skip Paris for the most part. I have heard nothing but stories of disappointment coming from people who have been there. No doubt that it's a spectacular city (and people's high expectations probably play a role too), but I am not up for getting stuck in tourist traps and paying a fortune for everything. Also, I heard the lines for attractions like the Louvre are completely ridiculous.


There are definitely a few things in Paris that are waaaaaay overhyped (Eiffel Tower), but even that I found to be incredible just for the views alone. It's absolutely surreal to be 1,000 feet above the city and see nothing but solid urbanity all the way to the horizon in every single direction. It looks like a city planet up there. :lol:

In general, Paris basically lived up to expectations for me. It's absolutely one of the most beautiful cities in the world. I didn't encounter any lines getting into the Louvre, although it was nearly impossible to get anywhere near the Mona Lisa (which itself isn't very impressive). That museum is so immense you could spend an entire week there and still not see everything.

Things I found to be the highlights of Paris:

Eiffel Tower (yes, I know, tourist trap, but still awesome)
Nighttime cruise on the Seine
Montmartre/Sacre Coeur
Centre Pompidou
Versailles (although technically outside of Paris, it's mind-blowing)

Things I'll skip the next time:

Notre Dame (meh, just a cathedral)
Moulin Rouge (meh, just a cabaret)
Riding the metro for fun (being jam-packed and fondled by strangers is NOT fun)
Champs-Élysées/Arc de Triomphe/Place de la Concorde


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

The Eiffel Tower is just a landmark, just like the Statue of Liberty or CN Tower, I bet residents of those cities hardly ever go up those things and that's not what they really think of when wondering how good/bad their City is as a place to live.

It's great to check off those landmarks once and get it out of the system I think but its only once you've done that and forgotten about them that you can properly start to explore a city i think.

In some ways cities without those mega-famous landmarks have an advantage as you can start really exploring straight away without feeling you are missing out on anything that you ' really must see '.


----------



## Ighil (Feb 10, 2015)

Experiences are sometimes better than just particular monuments. When I went there, I didn't see the Eiffel tower but I did eat a nice Kebab  I still regret not finishing it.


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

You're joking, aren't you ?


----------



## Ighil (Feb 10, 2015)

7rani said:


> You're joking, don't you ?


Don't judge, try living in a country for 6 years with only shawarmas for the Arab food experience.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Kebab, Shawarma, same thing...

:runaway:


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Ighil said:


> Don't judge, try living in a country for 6 years with only shawarmas for the Arab food experience.


Well, I judge nothing. 

What's relationship between living in a country with only shawarmas and going to France and enjoy eating a kebab ?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

When I lived briefly in France they seemed to be called "Sandwiches Grecques"?


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Jonesy55 said:


> When I lived briefly in France they seemed to be called "Sandwiches Grecques"?


In Paris.

In the Province, they are called Kebab.


----------



## Ighil (Feb 10, 2015)

Jonesy55 said:


> Kebab, Shawarma, same thing...
> 
> :runaway:


:dead: That's what shawarma oriented people want you to believe.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Ighil said:


> :dead: That's what shawarma oriented people want you to believe.


It's a conspiracy!

So what exactly is the difference?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

7rani said:


> In Paris.
> 
> In the Province, they are called Kebab.


Ah, I see. Pretentious Eurocentric Parisians! hno:


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

as far as I understand kebab is the meat and shawarma is the sandwich. You can also say Doner Kebab for the sandwich though (doner=bread kebab=meat)

Nothing beats the capsalon though, what is it already? 1400Kcal a serving?


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

LtBk said:


> Why French cities outside of Paris are auto-centric?


French prefer their personal cars.

In Toulouse, there is a railway network which connects Toulouse to some of its suburbs (Like: Colomiers, Portet, Muret, ... )


----------



## Ighil (Feb 10, 2015)

Jonesy55 said:


> It's a conspiracy!
> 
> So what exactly is the difference?


The ingredients they use and how they are prepared. Even the meat is sometimes prepared differently.


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

I like walking, I sold my car years ago, I don't need one.

I should buy a cycle someday. Today I did 45 minutes of seated cycle at the gym at around 100 watts.


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Matthieu said:


> I like walking, I sold my car years ago, I don't need one.
> 
> I should buy a cycle someday. Today I did 45 minutes of seated cycle at the gym at around 100 watts.


I don't think you would do it if you lived in a big city. It takes me more than 1h30 to arrive at work. :crazy:


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Why do the French hate prostitution these days?


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

We don't need it. :troll:

Not sure if you're serious, otherwise, didn't understand your question ?!


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

i thought of visiting this fall but i got sent to training by my company so i might go late winter or early spring of 2016. is that a good time to visit? i figure, i'd be avoiding all the americans who usually visit in the summer.

also, i might be going alone (or not), is that worthwhile? i know it's a subjective question but just want to know your thoughts

lastly, i really don't know much on where to go (first time), except maybe Paris and the riviera (although i'll probably meet a friend of mine in Beaune as well). thoughts?

merci :cheers:


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

LtBk said:


> Why do the French hate prostitution these days?


We don't, our government hates it and the French hate their government.


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Talking of this I read the popularity of Francois Hollande collapsed again.

Seriously, at this point it will reach 0% approval and he will still find a way to make it lower.


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

He'll find us some oil if he continues, free money for state, socialists will love it.


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

That's called shale gas but he won't because the greens won't allow him to.


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

pi_malejana said:


> i thought of visiting this fall but i got sent to training by my company so i might go late winter or early spring of 2016. is that a good time to visit? i figure, i'd be avoiding all the americans who usually visit in the summer.
> 
> also, i might be going alone (or not), is that worthwhile? i know it's a subjective question but just want to know your thoughts
> 
> ...


Beaune is a good place to visit.

If you want to go to the beach go to the atlantic one rather. It's less touristy, less concrete and cleaner.


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

Matthieu said:


> Beaune is a good place to visit.
> 
> If you want to go to the beach go to the atlantic one rather. It's less touristy, less concrete and cleaner.


And far better for surfing.


----------



## ab_ltf (Apr 7, 2008)

Geborgenheit said:


> Is it worth visiting Nice in winter or spring ?



Winter, Spring or even Autumn is the best time to visit la côte before it gets invaded by masses


----------

